# Looking for more piano music like this:



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

I've been enjoying this album thoroughly for the past few weeks:









https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/c...ectrifying-performances-worlds/926410972?l=en

I particularly love "Wein, Weib und Gesang" (Wine, Women, and Song - Godowsky arrangement), as well as the "Carnaval de Vienne" (Moriz Rosenthal arrangement, although he is not credited in the track information).

*I'm looking for more virtuoso performances that sound similar to the music and playing heard in the above album*; particularly to the Strauss-Godowsky and Strauss-Rosenthal I mentioned previously.

I have found a few similar pieces on this album (the Ignaz Friedman compositions):














If anybody knows of other compositions/albums for me, any recommendations would be tremendously appreciated.

I'm starting to think that Charles Rosen album is one-of-a-kind, his playing is so unique...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Try *David Del Tredici's Wollman Rink (Grand Fantasy on the Skater's Waltz)* which his part of a suite called Gotham Glory. There is a recording on Naxos. Incidentally, I also enjoy that Godowsky arrangement (part of a trilogy of Strauss fantasies, he called each a Symphonic Metamorphosis).


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

You might also try *Percy Grainger's* arrangements, I particularly like Ramble on Rosenkavalier:






Looks like youtube has all of them - Brahms, Gershwin, Faure and more - as recorded by Leslie Howard which is the exact disc I own:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nCV6kcT4X6yqDB9-1Wsxc5de-go64oW40


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Try practically anything by Leopold Godowsky. His editions of Chopin Etudes is stunning to hear. Marco Polo has an extensive set of his music that boggles the mind.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

S P Summers said:


> If anybody knows of other compositions/albums for me, any recommendations would be tremendously appreciated.


Of these the only one I have some reservations about is the Bolet -- but too late to delete it.


----------

